# Custom Grip Inserts for Ruger GP100?



## camoman33935 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can find a set of custom grip inserts for a Ruger GP100?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

www.ajaxgrips.com


----------



## camoman33935 (Aug 7, 2008)

thats not what i was talkin about. what i was talkin bout is custom inserts. the gp100's used to come with rosewood inserts but i was lookin for somethin different


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you actually *look* at the Ajax site, you will see they offer replacement GP100 inserts in a wide variety of materials.

You're welcome.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Username "41 Magnum" on Rugerforum.net makes some nice ones. If you're a member, PM him.


----------



## camoman33935 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh... Sorry bout that, I guess I didnt pay close enough attention to what I was lookin at

thanks Mike

Yeah Integra, I've seen his grips before on there.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Bullseye, I like polymer-framed and steel guns but revolvers are in another class. A Glock is like a usefull tool, reliable and dependable but by its nature there nothing unique about it.

Now YOUR gun is a thing of pure beauty!!!!! I love my GP and I recently had some custom work done to it (trigger job, new sights) but its a competition gun.

Was yours bead blasted?


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Bishop, it is the regular factory brushed stainless finish, its just not as hard brushed as you usually see on the Rugers. I do clean it up from time to time with Maas brushed stainless steel and chrome cleaner, gives it a real nice look. I agree with Integra, 41 Magnum on the Rugerform.net makes some very unique custom inserts. He offers them in all types and colors of wood, really great looking inserts.


----------

